# stachcock chickens



## coloradosmoker (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to smoke some spatchcock chickens in my mess 40 what temp should I set it for temp of chickens i think should be about 165 about how would it take to smoke

time?  I 'm thinking of apple or cherry wood chips---thanks---Ken


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2011)

They should take 2 to 3 hours at 225, but then if you like crispy skin you will have to put them on a grill or in the oven for 10 minutes or so. Or you can just eat healthy & throw the skin out, or boil it with the bones for some great chicken stock.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 21, 2011)

X2 -- Al's got your back.  Any fruit wood is great for poultry, IMHO.  Alder is very nice as well.


----------

